# Changing motor mount on 95 240sx. Help!!



## exx07a0b (Apr 6, 2005)

I am new to this website and I need help to change the motor motor of 240sx. The motor mount below where the header is and it has 3 bolts?? Any suggestions and instructions??


----------

